# Rotten-egg burps with upper stomach pain, sometimes nausea, d, vomiting...?



## 17110 (Jun 5, 2005)

I think that I have IBS as I have every symptom and have none of the symptoms that rule out IBS, though I haven't yet been to a doctor for it. Recently I started having these episodes that begin suddenly with rancid, rotten-egg tasting burps that just keep coming! Eventually I will get really bad waves of pain in my upper stomach, and sometimes feel nauseated. After vomiting up EVERYTHING in my stomch, I start to feel better, though I usually have diarrhea for at least a few hours after. At first I thought this was a lingering stomach virus, but I've had it 6 times in 5 months now. Is it possible that this is a part of IBS? Or could it be something more serious? At least is there a way to get rid of those horrible burps? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The symptoms you are having may be more upper GI issues rather than IBS.If these haven't been run past your doctor you should probably do that.http://www.emedicinehealth.com/articles/17334-3.asp makes me wonder if you need to be tested for giardia, which may have been what you thought was a stomach virus.The rotten egg/sulfur burps as a symptom seems to track with that in the searching that I did.K.


----------



## 17110 (Jun 5, 2005)

I do plan on going to a doctor for it as soon as I can, but I have no insurance and am soon starting a position which will give me benefits in 90 days... is it safe to wait that long to see a doctor? Is there something I can do in the meantime to alleviate the problem, or at least the symptoms, without prescription meds?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know of any treatment for the giardia, if that is what it turns out to be, other than prescription medication. You might check to see if there are reduced cost clinics in your area, to at least see if you can get the test for it to be sure.I know for the Sulfur in farts sometimes pepto-bismol can help for some. It might be worth a try to see if that helps. K.PS. here is some info on Giardia http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000288.htm and for pregnant woman they make them wait until after delivery as the antibioitics for it can't be used in pregnancy, so waiting a few days (if it is Giardia) is probably not a fatal choice.


----------

